# Sooooo



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I will be watching for your future success and location. If I am ever in your area I would definitely be a customer! Your passion and knowledge is easy to discern from your posts.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dedgoose that is awesome! Congrats! Has always been a dream of mine, but with having kids and being busy now is not the time. I wish the best for you! I read your post and see your pics, you got a talent run with it! If you ever need any decals let me know we can come up with something for you!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats Ded!

Take the subdivision idea to the next level. Follow big construction projects in the area. Talk to whoever is in charge about being there for lunch one day a week. A couple hundred guys being away from home for weeks makes for some good customers. ZFS soybean plant in Ithaca and the new dairy processing facility in St Johns are two that come to mind.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously keep um coming awesome ideas never thought of new subdivisions, or ice fishing. These pictures are far from justice our cream of chicken noodle and bacon corn chowder. At popular launche, never thought that could see being busy at lunch and as busy get out at night. We have some awesome soup recipes. Here's a few pics from mas celebration of life
> 
> View attachment 435549


One thing to think about is to cook a different menu depending on the type of customer your are catering to. You might have construction workers one day and hipsters the next.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

good luck we are rooting for you and miss sal


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> One thing to think about is to cook a different menu depending on the type of customer your are catering to. You might have construction workers one day and hipsters the next.


For sure. As mentioned earlier cooking is our passion. Nobody our age really cooks any more, we cook everything from breakfast food, to BBQ, to jazzed up brats and burgers, homemade soups,to Asian and mexican, seafood, pastas,, pierogis Also sal is an amazing down home cook hams roast turkey.

But your right we have so many ideas for venues. We won't be a BBQ trailer we will adapt to match the clientele.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

And one spot I was referring to was the boardwalk in Port Huron, always people walking, running, fishing. Never a lack of people.... And not much for food down there.

Not sure how, when and where you can "set up shop" .. anywhere, restrictions ? Anchor bay for the ice season specially when the races are happening, or Selfridge during ice as well..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> For sure. As mentioned earlier cooking is our passion. Nobody our age really cooks any more, we cook everything from breakfast food, to BBQ, to jazzed up brats and burgers, homemade soups,to Asian and mexican, seafood, pastas,, pierogis Also sal is an amazing down home cook hams roast turkey.
> 
> But your right we have so many ideas for venues. We won't be a BBQ trailer we will adapt to match the clientele.


The BBQ can still be used. Years ago I worked near a city park across from the Fisher Theater in Detroit that had a music venue on Fridays during the summer. The restaurant bordering the park brought out their BBQ grill and cooked up hot dogs, and Italian sausage on a bun and peppers. They sold a ton of them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> And one spot I was referring to was the boardwalk in Port Huron, always people walking, running, fishing. Never a lack of people.... And not much for food down there.
> 
> Not sure how, when and where you can "set up shop" .. anywhere, restrictions ? Anchor bay for the ice season specially when the races are happening, or Selfridge during ice as well..


Thank you something I gotta really research this week. Got some cool ideas for venues and food I'll share later


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats Ded, that's awesome. I considered doing this myself years ago. Then i found out all the pitfalls. You will certainly be paying royalties to "set up shop" and some ordinances forbid food trucks period. There are so many hurdles in the food business. My suggestions are do your homework and follow the rules. Hope you two can make a good go of it !


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Weddings. Get a couple food trucks together and cater weddings. So much easier for the patrons.


----------

